# Useful Maternity & Ultrasound Abbreviations



## meowmeow

Hi girls!

I found these useful information while searching online for meaning of shortforms they use on our ultrasound scan prints!. 
Hope we make use of it someday :haha:

------------------------------*Terminology*------------------------------

* G= Gravida means # of Pregnancy
* P= Parity means # of deliveries > 20 weeks , P tpal (T=term,preterm,abortion, live child)
* Term= > 37 wks,< 42 wks, or >2500 gms
* Preterm= 20-37 wks,>500 gms <2500gms
* Abortion= <20 weeks, <500gms,<25cm
* Post term= >42 weeks
* Puerperium= birth -42 days postpartum
* Trimesters: 1st <12 wks, 2nd = 13-28 wks, 3rd = >28 wks

------------------------------*Ultrasound Acronyms*------------------------------
ABO - May be seen in reference to blood test to check what your blood group is
AC - Abdominal circumference
AF - Artificial feed i.e. bottle fed
AFP - Alpha fetal protein (test offered at 16weeks to assess risk of problems with babe such as Downs syndrome)
ANC - Ante natal clinic
APH - Ante partum haemorrhage. Bleed whilst pregnant
BF - Breast fed
BO - Bowels opened
BNO - Bowels not opened
BPD - Bi parietal diameter. One side of the head to the other (ear to ear direction)
BP - blood pressure
Br - Breech
CEPH - Cephalic (head), in regards to presentation means head down
CRL - Crown to rump length i.e. Top of head to baby.s bum
C/S - Caesarian section
CTG - Cardio toco graph. The machine that they use on delivery suite to measure contractions and baby.s heart rate over a period of time
Cx - Cervix
= d - Usually in relation to fundal height (uterus size) means is right for dates
EBM - Expressed breast milk
EDD - Estimated date of delivery
ELSCS - Emergency lower segment caesarean section
Eng - Engaged
EPU - Early pregnancy unit
FAU - Fetal assessment unit
FBC - Full blood count
FBS - Fetal blood sample OR fasting blood sugar
FL - Femoral length (thigh bone)
FMF - Fetal movements felt
FHHR - fetal heart heard regularly (sometimes seen as FHH)
GTT - Glucose tolerance test
G2 P1 - Gravida 2 (2nd pregnancy) Para 1 (1 child living)
GA - General anaesthetic
Hb - Haemoglobin i.e. Iron levels
HC - Head circumference
IM - Intra muscular
IUGR - Intra uterine growth Restriction i.e. Small baby for dates
IV - Intra venous (going into vein)
IVI - Intra venous infusion i.e. a drip
LA - Local anaesthetic
LMP - Last menstrual period
LOA - Left occiput anterior i.e. the back of baby.s head is to the front left side of your abdomen (where you want it to be)
LOP - Left occiput posterior i.e. back of baby.s head is to the back left side of your abdomen (where you don.t want it to be really)
LUSCS - lower uterine segment caesarean section (sometimes seen without the U )
Mec - Meconium (babies early poo)
Multip - Has 1 or more living child
MSSU - mid stream specimen of urine
NAD - Nothing abnormal detected
N/Eng - Not engaged
NNU - Neonatal unit
NICU - Neonatal intensive care unit
NPU - Not passed urine
OC - Oral contraception
OP - Occiput posterior
OA - Occiput anterior
Palp - Palpable i.e. what can be felt
PIH - Pregnancy induced hypertension (high bp)
PMH - Past medical history
PPH - Post partum haemorrhage. Bleed after baby is born
PR - Via rectum
PU - Passed urine
PV - Via vagina
Primip - First pregnancy
Reg - Registrar
Rh - Rhesus
SCBU - Special care baby unit
SHO - Senior house officer
SPD - symphisis pubis dysfunction i.e. loosening of cartilage at front of pubic bone (v. rough definition)
TOS - Trial of scar
Tr - Transverse ie Lying sideways
U&E - Blood test checking urea and electrolyte levels
USS - ultrasound scan
VBAC - Vaginal birth after a caesarean section
+ve - Positive
-ve - Negative
VE - Vaginal examination
Vx - Vertex, used in relation to presenting part/position. Means head down

------------------------------*Abbreviations*------------------------------

AB - abortion; may see SAB (spontaneous) or TAB (therapeutic) or EAB (elective)
AC - abdominal circumference (sono)
AFI - amnionic fluid index (sono); normal = 5 to 20
AGA - appropriate for gestational age

BPD - biparietal diameter (sono)

Chl - chlamydia, usually referring to gen probe
Ctx - contractions
CVAT - costovetebral angle tenderness, a symptom of pyelonephritis

DM - diabetes mellitus, may see GDM (gestational)
DR - delivery room

EBL - estimated blood loss
EDC - estimated date of confinement (due date)
EFW - estimated fetal weight (sono)

FBS - fasting blood sugar
FFN - fetal fibronectin
FH - fundal height
FHT - fetal heart tones
FOC - father of child
FTG - Foley to gravity

GA - gestational age
GIFT - gamete intrafallopian transfer
G#P# - gravida, para
G - total # of pregnancies
P - total # of delivered pregnancies
T - total # of term deliveries (after 37 weeks)
P - total # of preterm deliveries (20-36 weeks)
A - total # of abortions/miscarriages (before 20 weeks)
L - total # of living children
* Note: for TPA twins count as one number, but for L they count as two

HSG- hysterosalpingography
HTN - hypertension, may see CHTN (chronic)
HBsAg - Hepatitis B surface Antigen
HGSIL - high grade squamous intraepithelial lesion

IAL - in active labor; may see NIAL (not)
ICSI - intracytoplasmic sperm injection
IDC - indirect Coomb's test
IUI- Intrauterine insemination
IUP - intrauterine pregnancy; may see PTIUP (preterm), TIUP (term)
IVDA - intravenous drug abuse
IUFD - intrauterine fetal demise
IUF-ET - in vitro fertilization with embryo transfer

L/C/P - long, closed, posterior cervical exam when a woman is not in labor
LGA - large for gestational age
LGSIL - low grade squamous intraepithelial lesion
LMP - last menstrual period (first day of)
LTCS - low transverse cesarean section; refers to type of incision on the uterus and not the skin

MGA - mean gestational age (sono)
MI - menstrual index: age of pt at 1st period/cycle length/duration of period
MLE - midline episiotomy, usually preceded by degree, e.g. 2° MLE
MMR - measles, mumps, rubella vaccine; given to Rubella sensitive pts post-partum
MSAFP - maternal serum alpha feto protein; prenatal test for Down's if increased for neural tube defects if decreased - screening test only

NST - non-stress test; may see NST-NR (non-reactive) or NST-R (reactive)
NTD - neural tube defect; e.g. meningomyelocele, spina bifida
NMDC - no malignant or dysplastic cells; pap smear results

OCP - oral contraceptive pill; also written BCP (birth control pill)

PID - pelvic inflammatory disease
PML - preterm (premature) labor
PNV - prenatal vitamins
POD# - post op day #
PPD# - post partum day #

ROM - rupture of membranes (broken bag of water); may see AROM (artificial), PROM (preterm = less than 37 weeks), SROM (spontaneous), PPROM (preterm, premature = 12 to 24 hours before labor starts)
Rub - rubella, usually refers to the titer

SGA - small for gestational age
STD - sexually transmitted disease
SVD - spontaneous vaginal delivery (no forceps or vacuum)

TOL - trial of labor

3VC - three-vessel cord

VBAC - vaginal birth after c-section
WBD - weeks by dates (by LMP)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Also (as seen with FBS) some abbreviations have more than one meaning so if you are unsure check with your health care provider.*


----------



## nerdnik

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## meowmeow

welcome... :)


----------



## Sooz

Primip is on my 20 week U/S request sheet and I wondered what it meant (first prgnancy)....thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## meowmeow

Sooz said:


> Primip is on my 20 week U/S request sheet and I wondered what it meant (first prgnancy)....thanks! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## mummyamy10

Hi girls,

Had my 20 week scan today - TEAM PINK!!! - and in my maternity notes it says "S= EDD" I know EDD is estimated due date but just wondered if anyone could tell me the S part?

Thanks,

Amy x


----------



## cathp

Hi can anyone help me, I went for my 20 week scan and it came back fine, but i don't understand the abbreviation CRB 19.9 mm can anyone help me out, I have searched online to no avail. Any help will be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## mechanica

Thanks for this! I had a 16 week scan and didn't know what all the abbreviations on the results sheet meant. I do now! Thanks!


----------



## kyles666

On the bottom of my scan pictures it has a W254 and L127 is that the weight and length of baby??? sorry this is my first and im still trying to figure things out. Im 24w2d


----------



## kyles666

kyles666 said:


> On the bottom of my scan pictures it has a W254 and L127 is that the weight and length of baby??? sorry this is my first and im still trying to figure things out. Im 24w2d

nevermind! figured it all out


----------



## Amy89

What PP said, any clues on CRB measurement? Can't find it anywhere! Something to do with the brain maybe? Xxx


----------



## sugarpuff

Amy89 said:


> What PP said, any clues on CRB measurement? Can't find it anywhere! Something to do with the brain maybe? Xxx

I would guess at it being to do with the cerebellum :flower:


----------



## Kaylieforbis

meowmeow said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I found these useful information while searching online for meaning of shortforms they use on our ultrasound scan prints!.
> Hope we make use of it someday :haha:
> 
> ------------------------------*Terminology*------------------------------
> 
> * G= Gravida means # of Pregnancy
> * P= Parity means # of deliveries > 20 weeks , P tpal (T=term,preterm,abortion, live child)
> * Term= > 37 wks,< 42 wks, or >2500 gms
> * Preterm= 20-37 wks,>500 gms <2500gms
> * Abortion= <20 weeks, <500gms,<25cm
> * Post term= >42 weeks
> * Puerperium= birth -42 days postpartum
> * Trimesters: 1st <12 wks, 2nd = 13-28 wks, 3rd = >28 wks
> 
> ------------------------------*Ultrasound Acronyms*------------------------------
> ABO - May be seen in reference to blood test to check what your blood group is
> AC - Abdominal circumference
> AF - Artificial feed i.e. bottle fed
> AFP - Alpha fetal protein (test offered at 16weeks to assess risk of problems with babe such as Downs syndrome)
> ANC - Ante natal clinic
> APH - Ante partum haemorrhage. Bleed whilst pregnant
> BF - Breast fed
> BO - Bowels opened
> BNO - Bowels not opened
> BPD - Bi parietal diameter. One side of the head to the other (ear to ear direction)
> BP - blood pressure
> Br - Breech
> CEPH - Cephalic (head), in regards to presentation means head down
> CRL - Crown to rump length i.e. Top of head to baby.s bum
> C/S - Caesarian section
> CTG - Cardio toco graph. The machine that they use on delivery suite to measure contractions and baby.s heart rate over a period of time
> Cx - Cervix
> = d - Usually in relation to fundal height (uterus size) means is right for dates
> EBM - Expressed breast milk
> EDD - Estimated date of delivery
> ELSCS - Emergency lower segment caesarean section
> Eng - Engaged
> EPU - Early pregnancy unit
> FAU - Fetal assessment unit
> FBC - Full blood count
> FBS - Fetal blood sample OR fasting blood sugar
> FL - Femoral length (thigh bone)
> FMF - Fetal movements felt
> FHHR - fetal heart heard regularly (sometimes seen as FHH)
> GTT - Glucose tolerance test
> G2 P1 - Gravida 2 (2nd pregnancy) Para 1 (1 child living)
> GA - General anaesthetic
> Hb - Haemoglobin i.e. Iron levels
> HC - Head circumference
> IM - Intra muscular
> IUGR - Intra uterine growth Restriction i.e. Small baby for dates
> IV - Intra venous (going into vein)
> IVI - Intra venous infusion i.e. a drip
> LA - Local anaesthetic
> LMP - Last menstrual period
> LOA - Left occiput anterior i.e. the back of baby.s head is to the front left side of your abdomen (where you want it to be)
> LOP - Left occiput posterior i.e. back of baby.s head is to the back left side of your abdomen (where you don.t want it to be really)
> LUSCS - lower uterine segment caesarean section (sometimes seen without the U )
> Mec - Meconium (babies early poo)
> Multip - Has 1 or more living child
> MSSU - mid stream specimen of urine
> NAD - Nothing abnormal detected
> N/Eng - Not engaged
> NNU - Neonatal unit
> NICU - Neonatal intensive care unit
> NPU - Not passed urine
> OC - Oral contraception
> OP - Occiput posterior
> OA - Occiput anterior
> Palp - Palpable i.e. what can be felt
> PIH - Pregnancy induced hypertension (high bp)
> PMH - Past medical history
> PPH - Post partum haemorrhage. Bleed after baby is born
> PR - Via rectum
> PU - Passed urine
> PV - Via vagina
> Primip - First pregnancy
> Reg - Registrar
> Rh - Rhesus
> SCBU - Special care baby unit
> SHO - Senior house officer
> SPD - symphisis pubis dysfunction i.e. loosening of cartilage at front of pubic bone (v. rough definition)
> TOS - Trial of scar
> Tr - Transverse ie Lying sideways
> U&E - Blood test checking urea and electrolyte levels
> USS - ultrasound scan
> VBAC - Vaginal birth after a caesarean section
> +ve - Positive
> -ve - Negative
> VE - Vaginal examination
> Vx - Vertex, used in relation to presenting part/position. Means head down
> 
> ------------------------------*Abbreviations*------------------------------
> 
> AB - abortion; may see SAB (spontaneous) or TAB (therapeutic) or EAB (elective)
> AC - abdominal circumference (sono)
> AFI - amnionic fluid index (sono); normal = 5 to 20
> AGA - appropriate for gestational age
> 
> BPD - biparietal diameter (sono)
> 
> Chl - chlamydia, usually referring to gen probe
> Ctx - contractions
> CVAT - costovetebral angle tenderness, a symptom of pyelonephritis
> 
> DM - diabetes mellitus, may see GDM (gestational)
> DR - delivery room
> 
> EBL - estimated blood loss
> EDC - estimated date of confinement (due date)
> EFW - estimated fetal weight (sono)
> 
> FBS - fasting blood sugar
> FFN - fetal fibronectin
> FH - fundal height
> FHT - fetal heart tones
> FOC - father of child
> FTG - Foley to gravity
> 
> GA - gestational age
> GIFT - gamete intrafallopian transfer
> G#P# - gravida, para
> G - total # of pregnancies
> P - total # of delivered pregnancies
> T - total # of term deliveries (after 37 weeks)
> P - total # of preterm deliveries (20-36 weeks)
> A - total # of abortions/miscarriages (before 20 weeks)
> L - total # of living children
> * Note: for TPA twins count as one number, but for L they count as two
> 
> HSG- hysterosalpingography
> HTN - hypertension, may see CHTN (chronic)
> HBsAg - Hepatitis B surface Antigen
> HGSIL - high grade squamous intraepithelial lesion
> 
> IAL - in active labor; may see NIAL (not)
> ICSI - intracytoplasmic sperm injection
> IDC - indirect Coomb's test
> IUI- Intrauterine insemination
> IUP - intrauterine pregnancy; may see PTIUP (preterm), TIUP (term)
> IVDA - intravenous drug abuse
> IUFD - intrauterine fetal demise
> IUF-ET - in vitro fertilization with embryo transfer
> 
> L/C/P - long, closed, posterior cervical exam when a woman is not in labor
> LGA - large for gestational age
> LGSIL - low grade squamous intraepithelial lesion
> LMP - last menstrual period (first day of)
> LTCS - low transverse cesarean section; refers to type of incision on the uterus and not the skin
> 
> MGA - mean gestational age (sono)
> MI - menstrual index: age of pt at 1st period/cycle length/duration of period
> MLE - midline episiotomy, usually preceded by degree, e.g. 2° MLE
> MMR - measles, mumps, rubella vaccine; given to Rubella sensitive pts post-partum
> MSAFP - maternal serum alpha feto protein; prenatal test for Down's if increased for neural tube defects if decreased - screening test only
> 
> NST - non-stress test; may see NST-NR (non-reactive) or NST-R (reactive)
> NTD - neural tube defect; e.g. meningomyelocele, spina bifida
> NMDC - no malignant or dysplastic cells; pap smear results
> 
> OCP - oral contraceptive pill; also written BCP (birth control pill)
> 
> PID - pelvic inflammatory disease
> PML - preterm (premature) labor
> PNV - prenatal vitamins
> POD# - post op day #
> PPD# - post partum day #
> 
> ROM - rupture of membranes (broken bag of water); may see AROM (artificial), PROM (preterm = less than 37 weeks), SROM (spontaneous), PPROM (preterm, premature = 12 to 24 hours before labor starts)
> Rub - rubella, usually refers to the titer
> 
> SGA - small for gestational age
> STD - sexually transmitted disease
> SVD - spontaneous vaginal delivery (no forceps or vacuum)
> 
> TOL - trial of labor
> 
> 3VC - three-vessel cord
> 
> VBAC - vaginal birth after c-section
> WBD - weeks by dates (by LMP)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Also (as seen with FBS) some abbreviations have more than one meaning so if you are unsure check with your health care provider.*



What does “SAG ML” mean and it had a bunch on lines?


----------

